# Multiple mode Thermostat.



## swimmer_spe (Sep 11, 2016)

I know thermostats exist that have Off-Cool-Heat. I am looking for one that has Off-Cool-Heat-_BOTH

_Basically, the "Both" would turn the heat on if it gets too cold, and turn the AC on when it is too hot. For example, if you set room temperature to be 20C, then your AC would come on if it got above 21C and your furnace would come on if it got below 19C.(Or something like that).

I live in Canada and Fall and Spring, you will switch between Heat and Cool throughout the day. I am looking for a Thermostat that does all that for me.

Do they exist? Where can I get one??


----------



## kok328 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes they exist.  Available at all big box stores.
Your looking for one that says "Automatic Changeover".


----------



## havasu (Sep 11, 2016)

My A/C control is designed for commercial applications and has the heat/cool setting. It also has wi-fi and can be controlled by using your cell phone. 

http://venstar.com/thermostats/


----------

